# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Não devia ser Possivel

## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos
Não pude resistir a colocar aqui este tópico. Acho, e é minha opinião, e vale o que vale mas entristece-me que uma Empresa recentemente ca estabelecida e refiro-me à Empresa TMC, que com a publicidade que faz à qualidade dos seus produtos.
Porquê? Simplesmente aquando de uma das minhas muitas visitas ao meu logista preferido e concretamente a Arca de Noé em Viana do castelo, verifico que tinham chegado deste fornecedor varias especies e entre elas Acanturus Hepatus do tamanho que podem constatar, serão de aquacultura? Serão apanhados na natureza ? De qualquer forma não deveriam ser comercializados com este tamanho, pois o resultado é o que podem ver. Perguntei ao logista como era possivel. Ao que me respondeu que não tinha pedido peixes com esta dimensão. Isto é encomendou o tamanho "Small" e vieram estes que são "Tiny" e que foram morrendo.
Eu proprio decidi ver se ao menos conseguia que um sobrevivesse uma vez que ainda tenho o Red Sea Activo. Truxe um commigo como podem ver.
Infelizmente não sobreviveu mais que dois dias.
As fotos falam por si.

Sem mais comentários
Saudações

Antonio Andrade

----------


## PedroPedroso

pois é para o que estamos guardados....

só nos resta a nós compradores e amantes deste hobby tentar que isso não aconteça, mas enquanto houver quem compre, haverá quem venda....

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Ja me aconteceu pressisamente a mesma coisa so que com oceallaris vindos da mesma preveniencia :Prabaixo:

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Na minha opinião o lojista não está isento de culpa, pois quando os viu não os deveria ter aceite, devia ter recusado que fossem descarregados e recambiava-os  de novo para a TMC.
Tudo na vida tem limites e esse tamanho é um crime!!! :EEK!:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Na minha opinião o lojista não está isento de culpa, pois quando os viu não os deveria ter aceite, devia ter recusado que fossem descarregados e recambiava-os  de novo para a TMC.
> Tudo na vida tem limites e esse tamanho é um crime!!!


Boas, Pedro.

Conheço bem o lojista em causa e, pelo que depreendo, são pessoas conscienciosas. Presenciei a chegada dessa encomenda e, no momento, o lojista lamentou que a TMC lhe tivesse mandado os hepatus com aquele tamanho. 

Tens razão quando dizes que o lojista "(...)não os devia ter aceite, devia ter recusado, que fossem descarregados e recambiava-os para a TMC (...)". Mas, deixo uma pergunta pertinente:

*Será que podia fazer isso?!*

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Muitas vezes as encomendas são pagas antecipadamente, é receber ou não receber o dinheiro de volta. Com outras é ainda pior. Não quer receber esses, ótimo. tambem não vai receber mais nada.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá  a todos

Estou de acordo com o Mauricio...tendo consciência de que não era aceite a devolução...o que resta ao logista (nasceu com ele e com cada um de nós a capacidade de livre arbítrio) è não mais voltar a encomendar as esses srs. o que quer que seja.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Não existe alguma lei que imponha tamanhos minimos para comercialização ?

Eu por exemplo gosto de pescar, mas sei quais os tamanhos minimos dos peixes, pelo que se pesco algum abaixo do tamanho minimo legal (ou se achar que mesmo acima do tamanho não mereça a pena , sendo mais vantajoso deixar o peixe crescer um pouco mais) devolvo-o ao mar.

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

> Boas, Pedro.
> 
> Conheço bem o lojista em causa e, pelo que depreendo, são pessoas conscienciosas. Presenciei a chegada dessa encomenda e, no momento, o lojista lamentou que a TMC lhe tivesse mandado os hepatus com aquele tamanho. 
> 
> Tens razão quando dizes que o lojista "(...)não os devia ter aceite, devia ter recusado, que fossem descarregados e recambiava-os para a TMC (...)". Mas, deixo uma pergunta pertinente:
> 
> *Será que podia fazer isso?!*



Olá José :Olá:  
Eu também conheço o lojista,aliás sou seu cliente,estou bastante satisfeito com os peixes que lá comprei, por isso é que achei estranho que ele tivesse aceite os peixes tão pequenos, até porque com esse tamanho quem é que os vai comprar? O lojista habilita-se aficar com eles na loja e provavelmente a morrerem lá. Tenho a certeza que ele tudo fará para evitar que esta situação não se repita porque não ganha nada, só perde.
Agora não sei até que ponto ele poderia "recambiar" os peixes de volta,mas que dá vontade de os recambiar isso dá.!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá José (...)
> Agora não sei até que ponto ele poderia "recambiar" os peixes de volta,mas que dá vontade de os recambiar isso dá.!!!


Pois! A grande questão está aí.

Pelo o que me foi dito, teria sido pedido um determinado tamanho e enviaram outro que nada tinha a ver com o encomendado!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Não querendo levantar polémicas, mas aqui está um caso claro em que todos nós deveriamos (aliás quase que temos a obrigação) de fazer um protesto formal junto do fornecedor.

Eu já comprei vários peixes à TMC e todos com excelente saúde mas sinceramente acho isto demais.

Como amantes deste hobby e da vida marinha deveriamos ser os primeiros a fazer algo até porque estas situações só contribuem para uma péssima imagem do nosso hobby e em nada contribui para preservar as espécies.

Como eu sou contra a "disparar primeiro e a fazer perguntas depois" , lanço aqui o repto de todos colocarmos a questão à TMC (na zona do Reefforum "deles") de qual a política deles no que diz respeito aos tamanhos minimos dos peixes que vendem.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Pois! A grande questão está aí.
> 
> Pelo o que me foi dito, teria sido pedido um determinado tamanho e enviaram outro que nada tinha a ver com o encomendado!



Passos

Confirmo  o que referes. O Logista também me disse o mesmo. Pediu o tamanho "Pequeno" e como referi no inicio do tópico enviaram-lhe o "Tiny". Mais o mesmo reclamou e pelos vistos não obteve justificação.
Também é verdade que já comprei especimes desse fornecedor e estão impecaveis. Mas o problema é tão só de serem comercializados seja para que logista for especimes com as dimensões que demonstrei com as fotos.
Mais, tenho commigo o especime e mantenho-o.
Em parte partilho da  opinião Gonçalo quando diz, e passo a citar: "Como eu sou contra a "disparar primeiro e a fazer perguntas depois" .Digo em parte porque acho que não temos que questionar ninguem. 
Os actos ficam com quem os praticam e a denuncia está feita.
Eles terão certamente coisas muito boas e é de louvar o trabalho para comercializar algo com profissionalismo, agora da mesma forma que se louva também tem de se denunciar o que certamente poderá ser considerado e digo poderá, um crime.
Para terminar ainda não vi aqui virem desmentir o indesmentivel e mais também não responderam à questão colocada: São  peixes de aquacultura ou capturados na natureza? Agora seja qual for a proveniencia nunca mas nunca deveriam ser sequer comercializados especimes destas dimenensões, para bem deles (peixes) e nós que dedicamos muito a aquariofilia.
Vou ponderar colocar esta mesma foto noutros foruns internacionais e até no You Tube se necessário. Esta será a minha forma de protesto.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Como alguem que trabalha na investigação dedicada ao cultivo de espécies ornamentais, penso que tenho obrigação moral de intervir neste tópico.
Não pretendo defender ninguem, pois acho que todos os membros deste fórum sabem falr por si e quero sublinhar que não estou aqui para condenar ou apoiar quem quer que seja!
No que diz respeito ao tamanho do peixe comercializado, este é de facto o ideal para a aquariuofilia marinha, pois os exemplares de maiores dimensões terão maiores dificuldades em adaptar-se à vida em aquário.
Para todas as espécies com que trabalhei/trabalho reparei sempre que os juvenis se adaptam melhores do que os organismos adultos.
Agora, se concordo que organismos tão pequenos sejam recolhidos dos recifes é outra conversa...
Se não existir um estudo sério que prove que tal prática não tem qualquer efeito negativo na comunidade então sou terminantemente contra!
No entanto, se forem organismos cultivados em cativeiro (ou crescidos em cativeiro, sendo as larvas recolhidas do plankton) aí acho que este é o tamanho ideal!
Cumps

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Viva
> Como alguem que trabalha na investigação dedicada ao cultivo de espécies ornamentais, penso que tenho obrigação moral de intervir neste tópico.
> Não pretendo defender ninguem, pois acho que todos os membros deste fórum sabem falr por si e quero sublinhar que não estou aqui para condenar ou apoiar quem quer que seja!
> No que diz respeito ao tamanho do peixe comercializado, este é de facto o ideal para a aquariuofilia marinha, pois os exemplares de maiores dimensões terão maiores dificuldades em adaptar-se à vida em aquário.
> Para todas as espécies com que trabalhei/trabalho reparei sempre que os juvenis se adaptam melhores do que os organismos adultos.
> Agora, se concordo que organismos tão pequenos sejam recolhidos dos recifes é outra conversa...
> Se não existir um estudo sério que prove que tal prática não tem qualquer efeito negativo na comunidade então sou terminantemente contra!
> No entanto, se forem organismos cultivados em cativeiro (ou crescidos em cativeiro, sendo as larvas recolhidas do plankton) aí acho que este é o tamanho ideal!
> Cumps


Olá Ricardo,

Na globalidade estou de acordo contigo. Agora esclarece-me um duvida se puderes e souberes, e aqui apelo aos teus conhecimentos de biologo marinho.

Um hepatus, que em adulto atinge cerca de 30cm, do tamanho de uma moeda de 1centimo, em cativeiro já se alimenta como se fosse um juvenil/adulto?

Isto é, um peixe daquele tamanho num aquário como o meu já come tudo aquilo que dou aos outros cirurgiões ou terei de ter cuidados especiais devido ao seu tamanho?

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Até fiquei parvo a olhar para a foto do peixito ao lado de uma moeda de um cêntimo. Acho que aquilo é quase tamanho microscópico... Aquele tamanho é tão ideal que foram todos à vida... Uma vez comprei uns discus ligeiramente maiores, em conjunto com outra pessoa, nenhum se safou. Pelo tamanho suponho que seja de criação em cativeiro pois aqueles pikenos nem nas redes devem caber...

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Caro Carlos, em alguns peixes em que o consumo de algas tem um papel muito importante na dieta, as fases que se seguem à metamorfose passam por um período em que bactérias especializadas colonizam o seu sistema digestivo para permitir uma digestão mais eficiente das algas (transição de uma dieta mais carnívora para uma mais herbívora). Quanto à alimentação destes juvenis, embora o seu tamanho seja pequeno, penso que não deverá ser muito diferente daquela dos peixes adultos pois essa fase de transição já terá ocorrido.

Caro Artur, os peixes podem ter morrido por inúmeras causas independentes do seu tamanho... Estes peixes ainda não são criados em cativeiro (tanto quanto sei), podendo no entanto ser crescidos em cativeiro (apanhar larvas selvagens e fazê-las engordar em aquário usando rações desenhadas especificamente para esse efeito). 
Qualquer pessoa que trabalhe com peixes sabe que a plasticidade de organismos juvenis é muito maior que a dos adultos, pois um peixe adulto já está "formatado" para um ambiente em particular e não apresentará "margem" para grandes mudanças ambientais.
Quando afirmo que os peixes mais pequenos são mais indicados para este hobby não o faço por que sim... Num importador sabem bem quais as taxas de mortalidade asociadas a peixes adultos e a peixes juvenis de uma mesma espécie... Não são comparáveis sendo a dos adulos muito superior! 

Mais uma vez somos livres de dizer o que pensamos, mas acho que todos os membros deste forum que estejam ligados ao meio académico (ou sejam profissionais, pois nada supera anos de prática) deviam participar neste tópico pois este é sem dúvida um tema importante para todos aqueles que gostam deste hobby. Não temos de concordar uns com os outros, nem ninguem tem de ter razão, temso sim de falar dos problemas que afectam esta indústria e tentar arrnjar soluções.

Cumps

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Acompanhando o tópico, me parece que a situação aqui e aí são muito semelhantes.
Temos um mercado pequeno, com poucos consumidores e poucos fornecedores. O mercado em outros paises é maior, mais forte, mais exigente. Os fornecedores principais, aqueles lá na origem da cadeia, preferem vender 1000 hepatus small para os EUA do que 50 para Portugal ou Brasil. O que sobrou? 50 tiny? Então vai isso mesmo, e se não quiserem, nem isso ou qualquer outra coisa vão receber. As vezes o comprador para obter 10 hepatus médios tem que aceitar comprar 25 very tiny.
Voces assim como nós devem ter imensa dificuldade em obter algumas espécies de peixes facilmente encontrados nos EUA e Japão não é?
Funciona mais ou menos assim, existem muitos exportadores, e é claro com qualidade, quantidade e preços diferentes. Alguns reconhecidamente trabalham com peixes de melhor qualidade.
O importador aqui ou ai, recebe uma stocklist, com nome popular, as vezes com nome científico, quantidade disponível e preço. É muito raro que o importador esteja presente no momento da seleção e embalagem. Os pedidos são feitos e normalmente pagos antecipadamente. O exportador separa os pedidos e se naquele momento um pedido maior esta sendo separado, a preferencia é para esse. Se não existe um determinado item disponível, outro é incluído para completar o valor pago. Por isso as vezes se pede uma coisa e se recebe outra.
Infelizmente não acredito que um protesto formal com o seu importador resolva a situação, entendo que o problema não foi criado por ele e sim pelo exportador principal, que na sua visão tem mercados mais interessantes para atender.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Apenas os meus dois cêntimos,

Quando o Ricardo Calado diz "Num importador sabem bem quais as taxas de mortalidade associadas a peixes adultos e a peixes juvenis de uma mesma espécie... Não são comparáveis sendo a dos adultos muito superior!"

Quais as fontes de informação de que dispõe? Ajuda sempre a quem não sabe (por exemplo, eu) dizer as fontes...

Quanto ao importador, seria importante ter a sua versão... Não creio que o pagamento seja completo antes da recepção dos animais. 

Quanto ao tamanho, será que o efeito de stress pós-captura não se fará sentir mais num peixe com dimensões very-tiny? vou tentar arranjar informação.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Como já não estou ligado profissionalmente ao hobby, penso que de facto seria interessante um fornecedor (qualquer) dizer de sua justiça quanto às mortalidades e assim não tenho de dizer que foi A ou B...
Podes ter informação muito interessante aqui
http://www.moanainitiative.org/PDFS/...tiative_en.pdf
Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

O engraçado deste tópico é nem sequer haver uma resposta, de defesa, por parte da TMC.

Enfim... vergonhoso comercializarem seres vivos desta maneira.

Vergonhoso...

----------


## António Vitor

A malta também critica muito...nunca estamos contentes...

sim o tamanho pode ter sido menor do que deveria, sim concerteza, mas daquilo que tenho constatado e comprando apenas peixes da tmc, nunca mas nunca vieram com parasitas, ou doenças das contagiosas, portanto isto abona em favor da TMC, não estou aqui para defender a TMC, mas naquilo que tenho constatado é que a sua qualidade é excelente, dificlmente poderia ser melhor...

é apenas a minha opinião...
no tempo da minha água doce era normal sem quarentena, contagiar de tempos a tempos os peixes que já tinha com os novos peixes que comprava com parasitas vários....o que é estranho e isso é um ponto positivo da tmc é isso nunca ter acontecido com os meus salgados...digo eu...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Confirmo o mesmo.  Até hoje só tive um problema com um peixe da TMC , porque os restantes peixes estão de saúde perfeita !

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Ninguem está a duvidar da qualidade da TMC. É sabida e reconhecida. Os peixes são bem aclimatizados, tratados, transportados, quarentenas bem feitas etc. Mas vendo as coisas por esse prisma... ainda é mais estranho. Sendo uma empresa que prima pela qualidade, como é possivel venderem seres vivos daquele tamanho? Do tamanho de uma moeda de 2 cêntimos? POR AMOR DE DEUS. É completamente um contra-senso por parte de uma empresa que prima pela dita "qualidade". 

Se têm condições para ter os peixes em "conforto" pré-venda... que os mantenham por lá até terem um tamanho viável para a sua manutenção em cativeiro pós-venda. 
Por outro lado, tratando-se de uma empresa creditada na área, que prima pela qualidade, etc... tinham mais é que rejeitar encomendas, por parte dos lojistas, quando eles requisitam animais desse tamanho... ou então, excluir por completo, das suas listas e catálogos, a venda de animais desse tamanho. Assim cortava-se o mal pela raíz e mantinham o seu bom nome e caríz de empresa de qualidade... o que não acontece.

Concordo com o membro Pedro Rodrigues quando diz que é um "crime", sem dúvida nenhuma.
Vergonhoso.

Ricardo Costa.

PS: Pelos vistos ainda se aguarda resposta por parte da empresa.... se é que vão algum dia responder. Espero que sim. Só lhes ficava bem.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Em Dezembro, salvo erro, passei numa loja em que tinham encomendado 8 desses hepatus tiny, falei neste assunto e disseram-me que não tiveram qualquer baixa, o que me faz pensar que essa situação da Arcad e Noé poderá ter sido causada por mau transporte ou aclimatização na própria loja...

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Não vou comentar mais nem fomentar mais a discussão.

Cada um de vós, como aquariofilistas, que pensem e decidam em consciência.

Cumprimentos.
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## António Vitor

é óbvio que com concorrência e peixes maiores dúvido que se safem, mas num aquário só para eles este efeito tiny, pode até ser vantajoso...

depende depende... mas como consumidores se não comprarmos eles depois nao vendem..simples..somos nós que decidimos...

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Caro Ricardo
Qual o teu comentário ao PDf do artigo no link
http://www.moanainitiative.org/PDFS/...tiative_en.pdf
Achas mesmo que isto não é sustentável?

----------


## Pedro Albino

Boas, também não venho defender este ou aquele lojista, mas comprei um Hepatus, um tudo nada maior do que esses num lojista que vai buscar vivos à TMC, mas de certo que é de uma  "fornada" idêntica, e posso dizer que foi um dos peixes em melhores condições que já comprei.
Nunca teve pontos brancos, estava a comer de tudo e actualmente encontra-se de gordo  e de perfeita saúde.
Penso que até é vantajoso os animais virem ainda bastante jovens, pois mais facilmente se adaptam à vida em cativeiro, ao invés, se for uma "mula velha" já trás vicios e boca esquisita e tendência a dar mais problemas, é apenas a minha opinião.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Não querendo alongar este assunto (mas cedendo à tentação)...

Das pessoas que acham que um hepatus do tamanho ultra-hiper-tiny é uma boa opção de compra, quantos compraram um?

Eu tive essa experiência e o pobre peixe durou uma noite, na manhã seguinte vi a espinha... Pode haver muitas explicações mas o resultado foi mau.

Creio que se os referidos peixes viessem com a indicação que deveriam ser colocados num refúgio primeiro seria mais humano.

Abraços,

RB

----------


## António Vitor

A culpa não é só de quem fornece, é do próprio vendedor e do comprador, não há desculpas para tanta gente que vai comprar peixinhos salagados porque gosta e não se informa....

eu para ter um animal e para este não sofrer investigo investigo e investigo, há quem dê os peixinhos de barato...e depois acontecem nemos em água doce....
 :Big Grin: 

mas ok, eu não compraria deestes tiny....não ...

----------


## Rui China

Eu acho que é errado comprar peixes desse tamanho,pois acho que é um tremendo risco não só pelo preço dos peixes que são regra geral(como quase tudo neste hobbie)CARICIMOS :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: mas também em termo morais.Mas tambem deixo aqui a pergunta onde fica esse limite,quem o impõe?,e com que bases o impõe?No fundo não me parece que seja algo que se resuma pela simples critica quer do fornecedor\vendedor quer do proprio comprador.
No fundo o que eu acho que nos devemos preocupar em ter o melhor aquario para o que lá queiramos por dentro porque o resto virá naturalmente,pois o que não falta é ex.(milhares) de pessoas que compram peixes de tamanho razoavel ,seja lá o que isso for ,que não tendo um aquário com o minimo de condições acabam por morrer,mas isto é só aminha opinião. :SbOk3:

----------


## nelsonmelim

ola a todos 
eu gostaria muito saber s exportem peixes para outras cidades 
tipo portugal/ ilha da madeira?
agradeço respostas :Pracima:  :SbOk3:

----------

